# 50l Stainless Stock Pot



## Pleasure Master (9/10/11)

Where's the cheapest place to buy one from?

cheers


----------



## DU99 (9/10/11)

depend's where you live..Handy imports in sydney
http://www.handyimports.com.au/catering-an...12&sort=20a


----------



## Tanga (9/10/11)

Indian places sometimes have cheap stainless stuff.


----------



## roller997 (9/10/11)

It all comes down to what quality you are after.
There are lots of cheap large stainless pots in Indian & Chinese supply stores as well as Ebay.
Unfortunately they vary in quality from acceptable all the way to rusting & leaking.
I bought a couple of large pots via Ebay and one was fabricated so badly I got it sent back before even trying it. The other looked OK'ish but it started rusting with plain water being left in the pot for a few hours.
While I don't know what your budget is, the two places which have the cheapest good quality Robinox pots are Handyimports as mentioned above who are in Sydney and Beerbelly who are located in WA. I would expect the pot from Craftbrewer (70 liters instead of 50 I am thinking) as being good as well since Ross wouldn't be sacrificing quality for the sake of keeping his good reputation. In Melbourne, Kegking might be an option but then I haven't bought one of their pots which do seem quite solid and thick.

Cheers

Roller


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (9/10/11)

Ross's deal is a good one but it's a 70 Ltr Pot, can't go wrong for that price. Best of all you fill it will goodies with no extra postage cost :beerbang:


----------



## Thefatdoghead (9/10/11)

Yep just got a 70L from craftbrewer and used it for a double batch and it was all good. Pre drilled as well.


----------



## stux (9/10/11)

As an owner of a 50L BIAB pot

(SWMBO Bought a reasonable quality one from an indian shop in Cabramatta or somewhere for a reasonable price)

I would recommend the 70L pot if you're interested in BIAB double batches


----------



## Pleasure Master (14/10/11)

Ok, I've had a look around and looked at the options and decided I don't want to pay for one, instead I'm willing to 'barter' for one. I work with stainless steel for a living and can offer a contra-deal.

I work with tube,pipe,sheet and angle. Get adventurous and we can get stuff laser cut.

Anyone need some work done?

Also, I'm in the market for a pump.

I'm on the gold coast.


----------



## kymba (14/10/11)

Pleasure Master said:


> Ok, I've had a look around and looked at the options and decided I don't want to pay for one, instead I'm willing to 'barter' for one. I work with stainless steel for a living and can offer a contra-deal.
> 
> I work with tube,pipe,sheet and angle. Get adventurous and we can get stuff laser cut.
> 
> ...



i think you are about to get real busy


----------



## bradsbrew (14/10/11)

Pleasure Master said:


> Ok, I've had a look around and looked at the options and decided I don't want to pay for one, instead I'm willing to 'barter' for one. I work with stainless steel for a living and can offer a contra-deal.
> 
> I work with tube,pipe,sheet and angle. Get adventurous and we can get stuff laser cut.
> 
> ...



um, why dont you make one?


----------



## Pleasure Master (14/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> um, why dont you make one?




I work with 316 stainless and I require a lower grade stainless pot (ie, one that is magnetic) as I have an induction cook top.


----------



## jkmeldrum (14/10/11)

Pleasure Master said:


> Ok, I've had a look around and looked at the options and decided I don't want to pay for one, instead I'm willing to 'barter' for one. I work with stainless steel for a living and can offer a contra-deal.
> 
> I work with tube,pipe,sheet and angle. Get adventurous and we can get stuff laser cut.
> 
> ...


I so wish you didn't say Gold Coast....Adelaide was the correct answer!

I love a contra....I want a stainless steel brew stand .... ala Brutus 10....I'm own a roof restoration business....anyone need their roof cleaned, re-pointed and re-sprayed that works in the stainless business....haha.....I wish it was that easy!!!

Good luck Pleasure Master....wish you lived in Adelaide


----------

